# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Building/Structure Mapping >  Floating Caravan

## XCali

Hi everyone!

Okay, so this is a bit different than normal, and I guessed Building and Structure was the right thread for this, I think?

Anyway, I was working on a TTRPG map that I'm going to make available on DriveThruRPG, *but I want it to the best map it can be. So, I am came here to ask some feedback.*

*I was wondering what would be better, filling the floors with objects or leaving it empty but with Numbers?* I don't know what is preferred by DMs/GMs.

So, this idea comes from my novel. It is a floating caravan that drifts above the surface. It is intended to be something the players find after raiding ruins of some kind. I wanted them to have something unique to travel in throughout a campaign.

Any tips to make this map better is more than welcome.

### Latest WIP ###
Where I started,


The coloured and textured version so far,

----------


## Adfor

So cool! In my world I have a particular use for crystals that would fit very well with this idea.

It looks like a train caboose, so I feel it would be really nifty to have a connector to string them together. Maybe even draw up an engine to pull it at the front.

Cheers!

IR

----------


## XCali

> So cool! In my world I have a particular use for crystals that would fit very well with this idea.
> 
> It looks like a train caboose, so I feel it would be really nifty to have a connector to string them together. Maybe even draw up an engine to pull it at the front.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> IR


Glad you like it!  :Very Happy: 

Maybe somewhere forward I can go with the train idea. But for now, I intended the map as a single Caravan, at least presented here on it now.

What I was wondering about is if should take the time to draw each and every object for the interior? But, my hesitancy about that is, then I dictate what is inside the Caravan, which is only one way of presenting the interior. With that in mind, is the numbers then sufficient or not for a DM/GM?

----------


## XCali

Here are the numbers.
With the experiment of a connector added in a book.
Aside from text about the Caravan, what else do you feel is necessary?  :Question: 

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Adfor

I dig it! I'd say keep it pretty general, caravans often have a trip back with not as much loot as they carried wherever they were going. Maybe stick to crates and barrels/caskes to imply a general feel so you don't have to particularly fashion every little detail.

----------


## XCali

Thanks  :Smile:  The objects on this one baffled me a bit so far. I will see what I can do. But I am looking forward to getting it done and writing lore for it, I want people to have fun adventures on it.  :Smile:

----------


## bbennett

This map makes me want to play D&D. Great job!!

----------


## XCali

I made this one available without the watermark in a collective thread with a lot of other maps. Head here for that.

But, I will post it here also for personal use or with friends when an RPG is involved. 

Example for its purpose. I wanted to create a way for a party to travel around a world. One that carried mysteries of its own. So, it is a caravan they found hidden in ancient ruins. Nothing malicious about it, but it used to be home to an old magic user that traveled the world. (You can even use my pyramid map in conjunction with this as there where they found it.)

Enjoy.

----------

